# What reptile are u scared of?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Surely everyone has to be scared of at least one reptile!!

I'll fess up...I cant do big snakes!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be nervous of venomous snakes but only because they demand respect, not really frightened of any reptile


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*I gotta thing about boas,
Always think there gonna try n eat me :lol2:
*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

croc's!!! i had to out swim them in central america. everytime i crossed the river. nighttime was the worst. my friend would shine a light on them until i swam across. he got attacked one day while washing dishes. but he dodged it. he never got close to the water again.. they don't play!


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Hots! Especially mamba's. Also, would be pretty nervous around an adult emerald tree boa, you seen their teeth? :eek4: and also perhaps scrubs... But, spose its not really afraid but more about the degree of respect they demand, and being worried about my own competence. But its all a learning process! : victory:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

for some reason im scared of komodo dragons lol

had a bad dream about them once...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

charliet said:


> Hots! Especially mamba's. Also, would be pretty nervous around an adult emerald tree boa, you seen their teeth? :eek4: and also perhaps scrubs... But, spose its not really afraid but more about the degree of respect they demand, and being worried about my own competence. But its all a learning process! : victory:


theres a man who posts on another forum I go on and he has mambas green and black ones they are beautiful


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Elaphe said:


> for some reason im scared of komodo dragons lol
> 
> had a bad dream about them once...


 
you have every reason to be afraid of those guys!: victory:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

large very uncontrolable green iggys who like to hop onto ur back then scratch
:lol2:

nahh there lovely really
:grin1:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not scared of any reptiles but there are a few inverts/bugs I wouldn't want to go near :razz:.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Any reptiles with teeth. I love them to look @ but handling is different.
Big snakes, little snakes, big lizards, little lizards.
Its only a mild fear though which i am trying to cope with hence..
me and Viktor learning to get along. (hes lovely) I handled him for my first 10 min session today - hes such a softy (though I admit i did start off with one glove to see if he was gonna bite me :lol


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

im scared to death of boas. dont mind looking at them but I would freak out if one was out of a viv.
Saying that I was scared of snakes till we got our royal.. but he is like a pussy cat really 

also anything poisonous would freak me out too..


----------



## kazoku (May 16, 2007)

i just can't do anything that is *venomous*


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Can't say I've been scared of any non venomous herps that I've had to deal with,except the one.16 ft Female Green Anaconda,scared the p*ss out of me!She was an evil madam though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kazoku said:


> i just can't do anything that is *venomous*


but you live in texas!:lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

for me i would answer this one in respect to captive main stream animals,,
i own alot but the thing that scares me the most is pythons im a boa man but i really dont trust them 
(not that you can trust any animals really)


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm im not sure if im actually scared of any reptile. Id be abit worried near a big venomous thing but wouldnt be properly scared. Im a big bwave boy:lol2: I hate lil spiders tho. I love tarantualas and stuff but the lil 1s scare me. And i hate cobwebs :?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

no reptile as such but I HATE GUINEA PIGS... I have a mortal fear of them!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what? everybodies ok with crocs? they'll eat you. i don't fool around with things that can eat me especially bears!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Iguanas!They look stunning but they scare me!


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

sparkle said:


> no reptile as such but I HATE GUINEA PIGS... I have a mortal fear of them!!


Nooo! They are utterly gorgeous - how could you be scared? LOL! 

I mean....just look at the face!


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

Frogs And Spiders, Dont Care What Size They Absolutly Petrify Me, Hope They Count lol


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not really scared of any, maybe a bit wary of certain species that deserve a little more respect.

The misses however is absolutely scared of Gecko's!!..lol She thinks their faces look like clowns!  (she don't like clowns! )


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

HABU said:


> what? everybodies ok with crocs? they'll eat you. i don't fool around with things that can eat me especially bears!!


There's a difference between healthy respect and fear ...I'm not scared of crocs or venomous snakes but I uderstand that they should be treated with a lot of respect.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

im only ickle and not much scares me but if i was holding a spitting cobra or mamba or any hots really id be a shitting a brick but id try it i spose lol
dan


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

mark666black said:


> I'm not really scared of any, maybe a bit wary of certain species that deserve a little more respect.
> 
> The misses however is absolutely scared of Gecko's!!..lol She thinks their faces look like clowns!  (she don't like clowns! )


thanks for that i never thought bout that b4 ill never look at a gecko the same way again im terrified of clowns


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

intravenous said:


> There's a difference between healthy respect and fear ...I'm not scared of crocs or venomous snakes but I uderstand that they should be treated with a lot of respect.


oh, they got my respect!:lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> for me i would answer this one in respect to captive main stream animals,,
> i own alot but the thing that scares me the most is pythons im a boa man but i really dont trust them
> (not that you can trust any animals really)


Now you see,I keep both pythons & boa's,have done for years,and without a doubt I would say pythons once "tame" are far more reliable than boas.Thats based on Royal & Burmese pythons and BCI .Far more keepers I know have had an unexplained whack from a boa than a python.Not to speak ill of boa's,they are my favourite species.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not too scared of any reptile, 

Don't get me wrong I don't like being bitten but must admit I do hesitate occasionally when having to deal with tree snakes as they tend to be snappier than ground dwellers but it's not really fear, the only thing that I am scared of is flying insects !!! :shock:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Well if we are including things other than reptiles,I saw a Camel spider on display at a show,and to be frank,it was terrifying!lol
Also,I was on a boogie board of Polzeath beach in cornwall and a Basking shark broke the water about 15ft from me,I have never moved so fast in all my life.Proper sh*t myself.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

HABU said:


> what? everybodies ok with crocs? they'll eat you. i don't fool around with things that can eat me especially bears!!


Bears arent anything to be afraid of. They are far more predictable than wild reptiles with a taste for manblood!
Sharks are scary and so are camel spiders. I guess its the 'unknown' that scares us more


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i love big crocs but i wouldn't want to bearound one without glass or summit between us, but i am totally petrified of spiders


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not AFRAID of any reptile.

I have a healthy respect for the potential harm they can do, but I'm not intrinsically frightened of them. 

For example, I know a prairie rattler is venomous, and if I were put in the situation of being well within the strike radius of an upset rattler, I would be concerned. Not scared of the snake itself, but very aware that the situation is less than ideal. 

Now, wasps? Irrational terror.
Same goes for climbing roaches - they make me cringe.

And don't even go near the idea of parasites that bite and cling. Even the word "leech" makes my gut twist.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im not afraid of a reptile for being a reptile, i'd be afraid of dangerous reptiles just like i'd be afraid of a shark or rhino or something. (venomous snakes or lizards, crocodiles etc)
It's instinct cause we know they can hurt us if we dont respect them (or if they just want to eat us) LMAO.
But some people cope better or just know how to handle that particular animal.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

trese said:


> i love big crocs but i wouldn't want to bearound one without glass or summit between us


hehe


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

lol he's a good size


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

scared of corn snakes:shock:mg:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

not scared of any reptiles, I have a healthy respect for what the venemous and big ones could do to me though


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Biggest fear - Taipans, they're so bloody fast!
Im not overly keen on spiders - if taken by surprise I can end up shaking.
Crocs and Alligators, god the noise they make alone is enough to warn me off most of the time. Having been bitten by a young Alligator, I certainly would not like to exerience a bite from an adult.


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

not the reptiles that scare me its the bloomin jumpy crickets, they freak me out!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

cornsnakes and garters!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Tops said:


> Bears arent anything to be afraid of. They are far more predictable than wild reptiles with a taste for manblood!
> Sharks are scary and so are camel spiders. I guess its the 'unknown' that scares us more


From what I understand, zookeepers who deal with bears might disagree with you. Bears are often considered very unpredictable and their facial expressions (unlike a dog) do not communicate mood or intent as well as you might think a mammal's facial expressions should.

For that matter, *I* disagree with you - reptiles telegraph their intent pretty well through body posture and are, if I'm watching their behaviour, relatively easy to read. At least MY reptiles are 

And I like sharks - they are, in my eyes, the perfect being. Perfectly adapted in form and function, so effective that the shape has been copied at least twice by other entire classes of animal (mammals made dolphins, reptiles made icthyosaurs) and they've been recognisably 'shark' for millions of years. 

Now, camel spiders/solifugids? Yeah, THEY are scary.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

lindseykim13 said:


> not the reptiles that scare me its the bloomin jumpy crickets, they freak me out!


Definitely agree on the crix - I thought I was over my fear but they still freak me out  LOTS.

I don't have much experience with reptiles but I think I'd be afraid of anything venomous.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Solo said:


> Nooo! They are utterly gorgeous - how could you be scared? LOL!
> 
> I mean....just look at the face!


 
:shock:

STOP NOW... you can have all my money, worldly possesions just STOP WITH THE SCARY PICS lol x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> From what I understand, zookeepers who deal with bears might disagree with you. Bears are often considered very unpredictable and their facial expressions (unlike a dog) do not communicate mood or intent as well as you might think a mammal's facial expressions should.
> 
> For that matter, *I* disagree with you - reptiles telegraph their intent pretty well through body posture and are, if I'm watching their behaviour, relatively easy to read. At least MY reptiles are
> 
> ...


I have watched that Rob Bredll DVD about crocs and he says how the reason he can get so close is because they are so predictable after working with them every day for 20 years he can pretty much tell exactly what they will do next.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

African rock pythons....They just look so mean....


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> From what I understand, zookeepers who deal with bears might disagree with you. Bears are often considered very unpredictable and their facial expressions (unlike a dog) do not communicate mood or intent as well as you might think a mammal's facial expressions should.
> 
> For that matter, *I* disagree with you - reptiles telegraph their intent pretty well through body posture and are, if I'm watching their behaviour, relatively easy to read. At least MY reptiles are


 
We are all entitled to our opinions. However having personally been in close proximity and observing (and being observed) by wild bears, lions and crocodiles I feel that crocodiles are the least predictable. Bears tend to show you alot of attention and give away more with body language (I never said anything about facial expressions) before they attack and this in itself is a warning. Crocodiles just attack from nowhere being 'surprise' attackers I'm sure you can appreciate that. A bear cannot normally sneak up on you and in fact are fast enough that they don't usually need to.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm not so much scared of anything...

but these guys kinda make me feel wierd... never felt like this about any creature before! 

tailless whip scorpion...









i'm sure these are what the 'spiders' in the classroom in Harry Potter Goblet of Fire film were based on... (the ones they used the unforgiveable curses on) 

sami


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

more zookeepers are killed by zebras than tigers.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

personally there is no animal i am scared of..

there are lots of animals i have a great deal of respect for, but nothing *scares* me so to speak..

if i was in the water bleeding next to a great white, i am sure i would crap myself... but thats not becasue the shark scared me.. just the thought of being eaten would!

N


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't fear any reptiles per se'. however I have an irrational fear of sea weed and jellyfish, put thm both together to find out why


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

jelly fish are satans seed. They are only on the earth to torment us.
They arent really even part of a proper food chain - kill em all!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> jelly fish are satans seed. They are only on the earth to torment us.
> They arent really even part of a proper food chain - kill em all!


this is most certainly not the case!

Jellyfish may eat other animals but they are not immune from being eaten themselves. Fish probably are important predators on jellyfish, but guess what? *One of the major foods of sea turtles in some parts of the world are jellyfish! In the open ocean, jellyfish are probably one of the most important parts of the food chain - just because they are so abundant in these environments.* Jelly fish can number in the hundreds in a single square metre. Probably the greatest surprise of all to European Australians is the fact that jellyfish are a delicacy in many parts of the world. That is, humans are an important predator of the "ole jelly blubber"!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Elaphe said:


> for some reason im scared of komodo dragons lol
> 
> had a bad dream about them once...



aww but the baby ones are soo cute..i cant get over how quick they move about:whip:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i think some jellyfish are really pretty...then again welsh beaches have them scattered everywhere it was scary lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ugh! sorry Nerys but nope I'm not having it! 

Its all propaganda! Same as wasps - another animal with no place in the world apart from harm! :lol2:


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Nerys said:


> this is most certainly not the case!
> 
> Jellyfish may eat other animals but they are not immune from being eaten themselves. Fish probably are important predators on jellyfish, but guess what? *One of the major foods of sea turtles in some parts of the world are jellyfish! In the open ocean, jellyfish are probably one of the most important parts of the food chain - just because they are so abundant in these environments.* Jelly fish can number in the hundreds in a single square metre. Probably the greatest surprise of all to European Australians is the fact that jellyfish are a delicacy in many parts of the world. That is, humans are an important predator of the "ole jelly blubber"!


And thats why plastic bags are a massive problem for turtles, they think theyre jellyfish...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

KenMan said:


> And thats why plastic bags are a massive problem for turtles, they think theyre jellyfish...


aww thats heartbreakin


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> i think some jellyfish are really pretty...then again welsh beaches have them scattered everywhere it was scary lol


My town is a seaside resort in south wales and ive never seen any jellyfish on our beaches :S
but right now if I go there I get to see them filming torchwood : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys got beaches? ha ha! just kidding: victory:


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

cant think of a rep I'm scared of, wary yes.
scared no.
now if i see a slug you wont see me for dust :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

this is well silly but nothing reli scares me except for hatchling snakes (corns, milks) and hatchling gecko's lol...god knows y coz they diont hurt in the slightest...i think its just the speed and the noises they make!

oh yeah and moths & wasps but there not reps.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> Surely everyone has to be scared of at least one reptile!!
> 
> I'll fess up...I cant do big snakes!!


Tortoises.... evil things with big sharp pointy teeth.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Not scared of any reptile, but I would have to change my pants if a king cobra decided to lift its body up and look me in he face.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Well given we are a reptile forum I can't imagine many people that are scared or reptiles.. respect them yes, scared no...

Personally I don't do spiders, not a chance in hell !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Well given we are a reptile forum I can't imagine many people that are scared or reptiles.. respect them yes, scared no...


I was scared of my mangrove monitor...it got really vicious with me


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i dont think there will be many members on here that havent,at one time or another nearly sh*t a brick by an unexpected strike.
theres nothing to beat opening a boa viv & 3 feet of gaping tooth tipped muscle flying out at you!
i guess saying "im not scared of anything reptile" is different to saying "i just filled my pants cos of my retic striking" :lol2:

but i guess my demon was a young MENTAL 2foot bosc .
the marks you get from a good tail whipping :whip: ouchh
hated going near him :lol2:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

its not a reptile but im scared of moths they give me the creeps


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

anything thats agressive!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

no reptiles but spiders *shivers* cant explain it i know its stupid but i just cant get past it


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Anything that can kill me and some spiders

Sharks are my ultimate fear but a big conda or retic in my strike range and id be changing my trousers


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I absolutly hate spiders. And those millipedes ewwww


----------

